# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Tactile Induced WILDs - Methods that focus on entering a lucid dream via the tactile sense.

## spaceexplorer

This is a thread to discuss and experiment with different ways to focus on the tactile induction of Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams.

Share, experiment and think about ways you can switch your minds attention from the physical body to the dream body in the onset of dreaming.

Ideas for dream-body-focused WILD inductions could be things such as the following:

Do you try to roll out of bed?
Pull yourself into the dream?
Leviate your dream body?
or focus on the sensation of turning your head whilst looking at dream or hypnogogic imagery?

What is your own personal tactile focus for WILD entry?

Any methods or ideas that focus on the physical sensations of dream entry, or using the dream body as a focus (rather than visualisation) are what we're looking for.

All ideas, discussion and experimentation welcome.
Let's try and be creative  ::D: 

Remember what works for you may not work for others, but also don't assume just because you thought of something everyone else has!
You may inspire people to try something they've never considered.

Let's try to get the focus of dream views back onto *"Dreamers helping Dreamers"* rather than the creation of new ILDs, and new lucid dream technique Acronyms.

----------


## tommo

You should emphasise that this means not creating new threads for 'techniques' like MFG and I dunno, something like trying yelling out loud to make yourself yell in the dream and thus enter it.  Not just tactile.  Because I would assume they'd do the same thing, although that would need testing.

But yeah.  Everyone just make sure you know they are all based off the same thing.  Whether you roll or grab something.

Can we sticky this?

----------


## spaceexplorer

> You should emphasise that this means not creating new threads for 'techniques' like MFG and I dunno, something like trying yelling out loud to make yourself yell in the dream and thus enter it.  Not just tactile.  Because I would assume they'd do the same thing, although that would need testing.
> 
> But yeah.  Everyone just make sure you know they are all based off the same thing.  Whether you roll or grab something.
> 
> Can we sticky this?



Agreed on the point that new threads for tactile techniques are counter productive, and spread information too widely across the forum. 
It is better to try and keep ideas with a similar theme in one place, it is also more conductive to discussion and experimentation (and avoids the Teacher-Students mentality that "new technique" threads create between the technique writer and those reading the thread... we're all in this together,and all equals, we should discuss things as such)


What i mean by tactile is anything that engages the dream body in a physical way. What we are trying to discuss here should be ways that we solidify the identification with the dream body rather than your real-sleeping body.


I remember as a child I would try to induce the feeling of falling, as the sensation of falling was something that would often naturaly occur as i was falling asleep(and maybe, now i mention it, possibly why the phrase falling asleep came about? hmmm interesting thought).

Oddly enough i've not thought of that for years, may give it a go tonight.

----------


## Shift

First of all, regarding your first post,  ::bowdown:: 





> I remember as a child I would try to induce the feeling of falling, as the sensation of falling was something that would often naturaly occur as i was falling asleep(and maybe, now i mention it, possibly why the phrase falling asleep came about? hmmm interesting thought).



During my DEILDs I usually think of 'falling' back into the dream, but it's more like pitching forward than freefalling. Like a hole has opened up under my head, and I fall into it, but without a lot of that angular pitch or... I dunno, something like that. It is hard to explain. I'll focus more on it next time and make this clearer.

I think it's possible that you may get a lot of responses about rolling out of bed, because it's one in EWOLD.

----------


## tommo

That falling asleep theory is interesting.  Probably true.  I always used to do that once it happened when I smoked some ganja.  Just kinda learned to do it at will.  Last night it happened differently though.  Maybe it's what Shift was trying to explain.  It was like a sudden fall.  I was trying to make it happen.  My body suddenly felt like it was going through a hole in the bed.  My arms and legs felt like they went up like they would when you suddenly get pulled down.  It lasted for like 2 seconds probably, maybe even 1.

Anyway, back on topic lol

----------


## spaceexplorer

> That falling asleep theory is interesting.  Probably true.  I always used to do that once it happened when I smoked some ganja.  Just kinda learned to do it at will.  Last night it happened differently though.  Maybe it's what Shift was trying to explain.  It was like a sudden fall.  I was trying to make it happen.  My body suddenly felt like it was going through a hole in the bed.  My arms and legs felt like they went up like they would when you suddenly get pulled down.  It lasted for like 2 seconds probably, maybe even 1.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic lol



No worries, 
Is very much on topic my friend. 
I think what we should try to convey is that there really are no "golden-methods" as such with lucid dreaming, it's all very much a case of self experimentation and learning what works for you.

The few well established lucid dreaming techniques like MILD and WBTB are very good starting points for exploration, at which point we all become adventurers, exploring the uncharted territories of our dreaming wilderness.

As fellow adventurers we must try to constantly remnd ourselves and be humble, that our adventures and discoverys apply to our own personal dream-universe, psychology and lifestyle, and this does not guarantee it will be the same for others.  We can but share tales of our adventures with others who too are exploring, and maybe we can find common ground that can help us all on our way.

The strongest vessles to cross the dream ocean, are built by many hands, from many experiences and are designed to cover many outcomes.  A vessel built by one person, may well ferry them personaly to their land of dreams, but may not be seaworthy for the oceans of other dreamers minds.

Oddly again, that reminds me of another tactile idea I played with in the summer. I spent quite a bit of time on small boats out on rough oceans in the summer. At night following this waking experiences, i could easily recall the sensation of the rocking boat. Many times it would be enough to slip me into my dreambody. Has anyone else experienced similar things? Perhaps others who ride horses, snowboard etc have found that thier waking activities make for easy tactileisations (couldn't think of the tactile word similar to visualisations, is there one?)
to focus on whilst falling asleep?

----------


## tommo

Haha, I knew where you were going as soon as you said "on small boats in rough oceans".
It happens to me when I'm at my beach house and spend all day surfing (just so I sound hardcore-er, I really just boogie board lol).  When I go to sleep I can feel that exact same sensation.  It happens if you do anything for a long time.  I think it's your sub conscious mind working through it or something.  I can't remember exactly, I heard Alan Watts explain it.  It made sense, though I don't think it's been explained scientifically yet.

Could be something to start on.  Maybe you would be more likely to go into a dream related to that sensation?

Word is tactility.  Conveying an illusion of tangibility.

----------


## John11

The two main methods I have used for WILDs (mostly DEILDs) are feeling my way along my bedroom wall with my hands (since my bed is against the wall) and doing a somersault off the foot of the bed.  After both of those methods, I usually still don't have dream visuals and I walk around a bit until the dream visuals form around me.

----------


## Malac Reborn

Nice way of dealing with the situation and I _would_ put MFG here but..
the confusion it seems you guys were at is that when I say use your actual hands, I actually mean it. Yes, it sounds weird but that's the new aspect of it and if you personally execute it, you would understand why, as the other people who got it to work did. If you read some of my other posts in threads, I'm no stranger to tactile sensations and when I used to study about it, I went a step further. I moved my actual hands, which in turn forced me in a dream. The 10 sec aspect of it means the initiation of it from start to finish, just like an average V-Wild can say about it taking  30 min. It works for people with almost mastery of visualization. As for my title being "loud", well if you seen a ufo, wouldn't you make a thread named "OMG I just SaW a UFO!!"? I'm an original person that likes to explore. All of my topics/methods show it and if it is something of a Fild, then I credited as such.

Well anyways, here's a little trick that proved to work a couple times
*1. Have SP at least once and when you do, remember every sensation of it.*

*2. The next time you get a feeling that your mind automatically wants to go to sleep and not manually needed to attempt then..*

*3. Bring up the same feeling of sensations from SP.*

This has personally worked wonders for me but I moved on to another project and didin't think much of it.

----------


## spaceexplorer

> Nice way of dealing with the situation and I _would_ put MFG here but..
> the confusion it seems you guys were at is that when I say use your actual hands, I actually mean it. Yes, it sounds weird but that's the new aspect of it and if you personally execute it, you would understand why, as the other people who got it to work did.



Interesting points. It is quite curious how somethings work for one person and not at all for others. Thats why I prefer these more open topic threads, lends itself to people experimenting a bit more, and throwing ideas around. 
I personaly am a more tactile person than visual when it comes to dream entry, but i have friends who are the exact opposite, and have huge success with visual methods. I myself find visualisation a little harder than imaginging moving my body. 

I don't want to get into a debate about your particular personal way of doing things. But I do have one question I must ask, If you are using your real hands to grab dream objects, dosnt moving your physical body wake you up?
And also, if you can grab dream objects with your physical hands, could you do me a favour and grab me a dream wallet full of cash and bring it back for me, would save all this horrible having to go to work buisness  :tongue2:

----------


## Malac Reborn

> Interesting points. It is quite curious how somethings work for one person and not at all for others. Thats why I prefer these more open topic threads, lends itself to people experimenting a bit more, and throwing ideas around. 
> I personaly am a more tactile person than visual when it comes to dream entry, but i have friends who are the exact opposite, and have huge success with visual methods. I myself find visualisation a little harder than imaginging moving my body. 
> 
> I don't want to get into a debate about your particular personal way of doing things. But I do have one question I must ask, If you are using your real hands to grab dream objects, dosnt moving your physical body wake you up?
> And also, if you can grab dream objects with your physical hands, could you do me a favour and grab me a dream wallet full of cash and bring it back for me, would save all this horrible having to go to work buisness



When you attempt to move your actual hands, it's almost always your dream hands going out instead and that's only when you get to the point of visuals that reach a 1-3 sec visual peak. Kinda hard to explain in detail really, but yet simple. Also, when I say peak, I don't mean hypnogogic imagery, just everyday daydream scenerio imagery. You just have to "play" around with it a little. It would be a lie if I say I can do it _what matter what_, 'cause sometimes I'm not in the visual mood.

I wish I could bring in cash from my dreams... at least we have the ability to Ld to smile about ::D: ...... ::embarrassed::

----------


## spaceexplorer

Ok well looks like we both use words differently.
I'd describe what you are saying as using a tactile method to get into the dream. Because when i say "imagine rolling into the dream" I mean for it to feel like you are really rolling, not just imagining it. I think that's how most people see it too. Its easy to get confused when different people mean the same words differently.

Anyway, we've talked enough on that particular idea in the other thread. So what other methods could be used?

----------


## arby

One thing i've been experimenting with recently is V-WILDing while imagining limbs that don't actually exist. It's an interesting concept because there is no real limb that you can get it confused with.

The most basic of these, of course, is to have an extra pair of arms. So, as you're lying there with your real arms by your side, your imaginary arms are free to move around. One thing that I did recently is grab a small little smooth case thing off my desk and felt it with my hands. It was smooth and cool to the touch. Eventually,  opened it and suddenly got sucked into it and into a strange world. Not something that can be counted on, but it was a nice freebie =D

The thing I love most though, is doing a tactile sensation of wings. It's not something you want to start on, it took me a while to be able to get the feelings right and without mixed signals but it's very powerful and can suck me right in if I'm in the right mindset. (essentially, it's a strong rippling of the back combined with the arcing and expanding of something connected to the back of your shoulder blades)

The last idea that comes into my head for this thread is imagine feeling like something that isn't even human. This is inspired by someone's dream where they imagined they were an iron block floating through space. It's really quite pleasant and peaceful.

That's all I can think of right at the moment.

----------


## allensig3654

I actually tried what malac said last night. I ended up with 4 lucids. Literally I moved my real hands to grab onto something, but instead, my dream hands moved. A couple of times my real hands moved but I just waited 10 more min before doing it again.

----------


## bushi

I cannot get any visualisation happening if I do this in the morning directly after being woken up.

Just black.  I try hard to visualise, and I try to let my brain do the work but nothing.  So I end up falling asleep.

Does everyone who can do this train their visualising skills first for a couple of weeks or something?

I really want to do VILD!!

----------


## spaceexplorer

> I actually tried what malac said last night. I ended up with 4 lucids. Literally I moved my real hands to grab onto something, but instead, my dream hands moved. A couple of times my real hands moved but I just waited 10 more min before doing it again.



I think this is a confusion of terms.
In my mind, the goal of any tactile-imagination is for it to feel as if you are doing the real thing, rather than just imagining it. What defines the movments as real or imagined is by _what moves_. If you did what Malac suggested and it worked thats fantastic! but, what we need to be really clear about, is when it did work, _it was always your dream hands that moved._ So, it's not really a new technique, its just a way of wording things differently. 
Any tactile based WILD entry method will require the tactile hallucinations to feel as if your real body is moving. Because in the dreamworld your "real" body is your dreambody! and it's that body that you are trying to move your attention to. 

I think the lesson to be learnt here is that if the visual component of a dream is forming around you, try and move into the dream. Only don't just try imagining moving, just move. Because if you're already visualising the dream, then the tactile dreambody is probably already active, and the command "move my body" will _hopefully_ move your dreambody instead of your real-physical body. Be that spinning, grabbing, rolling or whichever tactile sensation you are most comfortable with.

It's really important to not use the vividness of a feeling or experience to judge how real it is. 


And *Bushi,* I don't fully understand your question, what do you mean exactly?

----------


## bushi

I can't visualise anything!

Just blackness!

----------


## tommo

There is a visualisation training thing in this forum.  Try 'resources' maybe.

Arby - That extra limb is interesting.  I've tried before by just imagining lifting my arm 'out of' my real arm.  Like an OBE would started I suppose.  Getting 'out of your body'.  But the extra limb could be interesting too.

spaceexplorer that's a good point.





> I think the lesson to be learnt here is that if the visual component of a dream is forming around you, try and move into the dream. Only don't just try imagining moving, just move. Because if you're already visualising the dream, then the tactile dreambody is probably already active



I've always sort of, gone back to my real body to try and imagine moving my dream body in the visualisation lol.  Sounds dumb now that I think about it.

Also feeling around the room would be good.  You need things you can do over and over continuously when you're V-WILD'ing.  Like how people visualise skating down hills or skiing etc.

----------


## Ryuinfinity

I know this is old, but it is a great thread. Anyway, when I WILD I always try to roll out of bed, but once I succeeded at levitation.

----------


## moonshine

> Nice way of dealing with the situation and I _would_ put MFG here but..
> the confusion it seems you guys were at is that when I say use your actual hands, I actually mean it. Yes, it sounds weird but that's the new aspect of it and if you personally execute it, you would understand why, as the other people who got it to work did. If you read some of my other posts in threads, I'm no stranger to tactile sensations and when I used to study about it, I went a step further. I moved my actual hands, which in turn forced me in a dream. The 10 sec aspect of it means the initiation of it from start to finish, just like an average V-Wild can say about it taking  30 min. It works for people with almost mastery of visualization. As for my title being "loud", well if you seen a ufo, wouldn't you make a thread named "OMG I just SaW a UFO!!"? I'm an original person that likes to explore. All of my topics/methods show it and if it is something of a Fild, then I credited as such.
> 
> Well anyways, here's a little trick that proved to work a couple times
> *1. Have SP at least once and when you do, remember every sensation of it.*
> 
> *2. The next time you get a feeling that your mind automatically wants to go to sleep and not manually needed to attempt then..*
> 
> *3. Bring up the same feeling of sensations from SP.*
> ...



Thats interesting. 

In a few of my succesful WILDS, when I have entered SP (and felt that shivery wave) I have felt like I kind of shrugged myself into it. 
Hard to explain, but it definitely some pre-emptive anticipation.

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

This is the one thread that needs to blow up. This has always been my problem with WILDs. Like this morning for example. I went to bed around 1 am (after having a 2 hour nap earlier), and had what would have been considered a successful WILD had I been able to control my dream body. I struggled to move my dream body but every time I did, I was only trying to move my actual body consequently waking myself. The problem is, whenever I WILD, I am always still aware of my *actual body* and unable to move my dream body.





> When you attempt to move your actual hands, *it's almost always your dream hands going out instead* and that's only when you get to the point of visuals that reach a 1-3 sec visual peak. Kinda hard to explain in detail really, but yet simple. Also, when I say peak, I don't mean hypnogogic imagery, just everyday daydream scenerio imagery. You just have to "play" around with it a little. It would be a lie if I say I can do it _what matter what_, 'cause sometimes I'm not in the visual mood.
> 
> I wish I could bring in cash from my dreams... at least we have the ability to Ld to smile about......



I'd have to disagree with this.





> I know this is old, but it is a great thread. Anyway, when I WILD I always try to roll out of bed, but once I succeeded at levitation.



I have also tried  both of these. Sometimes I am able to roll out of bed, but not much more after that. And most of the times, I also levitate successfully, but am not able to control my body after wards, float uncontrollably upwards and wake up as a result. :tongue2:

----------


## Ghost94

I just open my eyes.

----------


## tommo

You guys don't _actually_ think you're levitating do you?

----------


## Ryuinfinity

I sure don't. I meant levitating my dream body. Sorry for any confusion.

----------


## Dizko

Had a good one this morning. Woke up semi-concious, imagined a scene, picked up a pen and started writing "WILD" on the wall. It was all just a normal daydream until i started writing, then i really was writing, and i really was in the dream.

Fun fun.

Had a FA right after, and noticed it. Yay.

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

> You guys don't _actually_ think you're levitating do you?



Of course not. ::roll::  

I was saying that all I can manage to do (in the first moments of a LD via WILD) is either roll out of bed or levitate (in the dream) but not much more than that because of the fact that Im almost always still aware of my actual body. 

So in short, my problem is trying to switch my awareness from my actual body to my dream body when I WILD so that I can control my dream body.

----------


## hellohihello

I always picture myself rolling out of my body, it works.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Gonna give tactile-oriented WILDs a shot tonight, looking forward to trying something I haven't tried before in inducing lucids. Thanks for the thread!  :smiley:

----------


## whiterain

this is something ive been doing recently, but having also started a new repetetive driving job it has strangely began to make it far easier. last night i drifted off into driving dream about 3 or 4 times in  a row and almost got a good lucid straight from being awake. focus on the texture of your surroundings aswell and i think it helps to have a little stretch or similar beforehand. roll around on the bed or floor and let your tactile sense really focus on each different part of your body in turn. then stop and focus on a repetetive full body movement. anything from swaying to flying for the pros i suppose

----------


## elemental135

> Oddly again, that reminds me of another tactile idea I played with in the summer. I spent quite a bit of time on small boats out on rough oceans in the summer. At night following this waking experiences, i could easily recall the sensation of the rocking boat. Many times it would be enough to slip me into my dreambody. Has anyone else experienced similar things? Perhaps others who ride horses, snowboard etc have found that thier waking activities make for easy tactileisations (couldn't think of the tactile word similar to visualisations, is there one?)
> to focus on whilst falling asleep?



That sounds familiar. Up until last year, I used to take a yearly trip to Six Flags. I remember, on the long drive home, feeling like the bus was about to go down a steep drop, like on a rollercoaster. I also had a similar sensation every night while staying at my beach house this summer, but instead it was like the rolling of waves. I'll try to concentrate on those sensations tonight.

----------

